# Dominant Black German Shepherd [Mix] project thread



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is in the garage, getting run through the machines. It may reappear by tomorrow. In the meantime, do not restart that thread under any pretense. Thanks - 

Jean
Admin


----------

